# Wanted:  Helios Nutrition Testimonials



## Spongy (Jul 17, 2014)

Guys and gals, I've had a lot of people asking me for testimonials from current and past clients so I would greatly appreciate it if any of you who have worked with me could post up a little about the results you have had.  

Thank you very much!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2014)

I like to eat. Whatever I want in whatever quantity I want.  The idea of cutting to me creates anxiety. All I can think about is eating chicken breasts and brown rice and being hungry all damn day. 

Well I needed to drop back into the 242lb weight class from around 260lbs or so. And I had 12 weeks to do it.

So I reached out to Helios. Spongy put together a perfect custom diet for me. No chicken breasts or brown rice to be found. And I was never hungry.

Being told what to eat, when to eat it, what to buy at the grocery store; just being able to turn over all thought and control over to him, completely removed all of the anxiety and let me focus on my training for the powerlifting meet I was doing.

I weighed in at a mean 236lbs. Comments from everyone I knew were pouring in. My chiropractor told me I looked intimidating.  My wife even wanted to sleep with me again!

I couldn't have been happier with helios and Spongy is the only person I will ever take diet advice from.


----------



## Azog (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm gonna keep this short and sweet.

When I wanted to get shredded, Spongy got me down to my leanest state ever. An easy sub 8% and the diet was completely liveable (I was never hungry).

When I had a hard time gaining weight, Spongy packed 15 lbs on me with a negligible increase in BF %. He did this in a short amount of time even (4-6 weeks I can't recall).

Spongy is the man!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm liking the sounds of the responses. Hey spongy, do you have a website for Helios? I'm not familiar with it. I'd like to check it out


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 17, 2014)

I signed me and the wifey up.   Been thinking about it for a while.  Things just finally came together.  Cant wait to get started!!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 17, 2014)

bubbagump said:


> I signed me and the wifey up.   Been thinking about it for a while.  Things just finally came together.  Cant wait to get started!!



Awesome man! Let us know how it goes brother. I'm excited to see how everything works out


----------



## j2048b (Jul 17, 2014)

ive been with spongy for ever and a day! worked thru a lot of diets, im just an ass, and something is wrong w my body because ive gained weight but couldnt really shed any weight... its all my metabolism, and nothing to do with his diets! im just a slug of poo, and need more cardio! but his diets are spot on! great programming he uses as well in order for the diet to work for u!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jul 17, 2014)

Used spongy last year. Gained about 13 pounds and little bodyfat. Like POB said, the shopping list with proper foods was incredible. Was a huge plus for me to know what to buy or more importantly what substitutions to buy. Not to mention all around great guy!! Will definitely use him again.


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 17, 2014)

Is it too much to ask to see some before/after pics?


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 19, 2014)

Bump for more info for me as id like to hear more feedback.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok, here is my experience with Spongy and Helios Nutrition. I first used them the end of 2012 and me and spongy came to the agreement that a Carb cycling diet would be perfect for my goals. I wanted to loose the most fat without sacrificing muscle loss. Is it possible, damn right if you do it the right way. 

I am 5'7" ish..and my earliest stats I can find about two weeks into the diet are as follows. The weight gain was from the Drol I was taking at the time.

Neck-18 1/2 in-same
Chest-43 1/4. Up from 42 1/2
Navel-37. Down from 37 1/2
Hips-36 3/4. Down from 37
Weight-209, up from about 204.

I cannot find any other ending stats in old emails but from what I do remember is I started at a 37 1/2" waist at 204lbs. Straight sloppy at my height. By the end of the twelve weeks I was at 199lbs with a 33 1/2" waist. So..4 inches lost off my waist and my weight was roughly the same. Lose the fat, replace with muscle. Successful in all aspects in my eyes. My chest, arms, back and legs grew like I've never seen with great definition and I was the healthiest and at that time, strongest I had ever been. I don't have before pics nakey but you can get the idea that I had a gut on the before shots. I was taking test/npp/drol and var this run but my results all came down to the diet as they always do.


Before




After





Spongys service and compassion for his job and his clients is top notch. He is quick with replies to help you if you want to change something up and he makes the layout of the diet very very easy to follow. And provides you with all the substitutes for very kind of food to meet your needs for the diet. You will be happy and more than satisfied with his service. 

And sponge, if you can find old before photos of me that I sent you through email, you have my permission to post them up here.


----------

